# Goose Creek State Park (pics)



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

This place is pretty close to my house but I had never been there. It borders the estuary/sound that connects to the ocean. I always thought my dog was afraid of water but he got right in. I looked for mantids but didn't see any.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

Slender glass lizard. Not a snake.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

Blue Crab.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

Contemplating the meaning of life:


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like a neat area, Rick  

If i were you i'd be there evey weekend or something.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 11, 2009)

I enjoyed the pics, Rick.  

Looks like your dog had a great time. Was he strategically positioned on purpose in the photograph with your wife to avoid an embarrassing angle?


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> I enjoyed the pics, Rick.  Looks like your dog had a great time. Was he strategically positioned on purpose in the photograph with your wife to avoid an embarrassing angle?


Nope. Just the way it worked out. She had shorts on anyways lol


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 11, 2009)

That is a nice place Rick! It looks like a tropical deserted island!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 11, 2009)

You better be careful with those blue crabs, they have pretty strong claws. Used to spend my summers in a little crabbing town in Md of the Cheasapeak.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2009)

revmdn said:


> You better be careful with those blue crabs, they have pretty strong claws. Used to spend my summers in a little crabbing town in Md of the Cheasapeak.


Oh I know. My dog got pinched in the nose though. Drew blood.


----------



## revmdn (Oct 11, 2009)

Ouch!


----------

